# Interesting mini computer



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

For those of us using DCC, a computer interface offers some neat features. For instance, on my workbench I have a SPROG connected to a computer with JMRI that allows me to program decoders in a much easier way than looking up CVs and entering them into the DCC cab. In addition, I have a computer in my shed that's connected to my NCE system that allows me to use WiThrottle to control trains with my phone.

I've been using Raspberry Pi's for the computer end of things for about two years. They're dirt cheap ($35) and I've been fiddling with them almost since they were introduced, so for me they're familiar territory. But I've been experiencing problems with the Raspberry Pi in the shed has been experiencing difficulties. Since it's multi-purpose (WiThrottle server, DCC programmer, Webcam server) I suspect that the problem is related to the fact that its only storage is an SD card. And the last three times it has crashed it has been unrecoverable--requiring a full OS/JMRI re-install. So I've been looking for alternatives.

Last week, I bought a pair of Intel Compute Stick computers for less than $45 each. 










As you can probably see, it's even smaller than a Raspberry Pi, at about 4" x 1.5" x 1" There's built in WiFi, a 2GB solid state drive, and a mini SD card reader for additional storage. It only has one USB port, but the Raspberry Pi's had that same issue, so I already have a USB hub.

They're pre-loaded with Ubuntu (a Linux variant) but are also available, albeit at a slightly higher price, with Windows. So far, I've had great success with the first one--it was very easy to install JMRI and get it up and running as a hotspot/JMRI server. I'm still fiddling with getting it to host my Webcam, but I think I've mostly got it figured out. Since it's tiny, it consumes very little power--which was one reason I went for a mini/fanless design. I want to leave it running 24/7 in the shed, which I'd be more hesitant to do with a full PC.

If there's anyone out there looking for something like this, I can definitely recommend these.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The only caveat is the internal bluetooth gets clobbered by the internal wifi, the antennas are too close together. Also be sure you get the newer ones with the quad core Atom, not the older dual core, same price.

Greg


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The only caveat is the internal bluetooth gets clobbered by the internal wifi, the antennas are too close together. Also be sure you get the newer ones with the quad core Atom, not the older dual core, same price.
> Greg


Yeah, the bluetooth/WiFi thing is a known issue. Since I don't use Bluetooth (I manage the device strictly via SSH) I've disabled it. For $45 it's a lot more like an off-the-shelf PC than the Raspberry Pi--though I suspect that the existence of the Pi has helped to drive down the prices of this type of thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are probably not the quad core ones, but sufficient for Linux, and will work well for light computational applications.

Have fun with it!

Greg


----------

